# Civil services update



## NSantos (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it takes for civil service to update names on the police eligibility list


----------



## RTBeast (Aug 26, 2017)

If you mean updates to your residency, should be no more than 24 hours.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Joined July 1st, 2011 and just posted now? Something doesn’t smell right.. Must be an UC Civil Service worker.


----------

